# Wie gaat hem halen

## aequitas

http://www.cafeshops.com/cp/prod.aspx?p=gentoolinux.2457796

Wie gaat hem kopen 

[img:30174de7f7]http://images.cafepress.com/prodtn/2457796_F_tn.jpg[/img:30174de7f7]

----------

## Niek

Bierrrrrrr   :Razz:   :Razz: 

Maar... 22 dollar voor zo'n ding is mij net iets te veel   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## JefP@@

Iets warm alleszins ... de rest smaakt ni echt uit zo'n ding. Maar ik drink geen koffie, dus ja  :Wink: 

----------

## Wilke

beetje aan de prijzige kant inderdaad, maar wel koel ja!

----------

## intoxicated

De echte freak maakt zo'n ding natuurlijk zelf met zo'n transfer-sheet en een spuitbusje plasticspray  :Smile: 

----------

## Supox

Ik heb ook al over de afschaf van deze mok zitten twijfelen, misschien een idee om een massale inkoopactie te houden?

Goed, de distributie daarna zou een probleem kunnen worden, maar als we dat nou koppelen aan een informele gentoobijeenkomst bij iemand thuis bijvoorbeeld. Dan kom ik wel langs, mits het in het weekeinde gehouden worden want dan is mijn OV-jaarkaart geldig.  :Smile: 

----------

## zwik

 *intoxicated wrote:*   

> De echte freak maakt zo'n ding natuurlijk zelf met zo'n transfer-sheet en een spuitbusje plasticspray 

 

Tweaker  :Twisted Evil:   :Razz:  .

----------

## voidzero

whehe.

Mja, ik zou er borrelnoten ingooien   :Razz:  drinken sux uit zo'n ding.

Maar ja..... hij's veel te duur..

----------

## intoxicated

 *zwik wrote:*   

> Tweaker   .

 Dat typte ik, en toen bedacht ik me ook dat ik niet op GoT zat. Dus toen werd het maar een 'freak'  :Shocked: 

----------

## Andréas

 *intoxicated wrote:*   

>  *zwik wrote:*   Tweaker   . Dat typte ik, en toen bedacht ik me ook dat ik niet op GoT zat. Dus toen werd het maar een 'freak' 

 

hehe... nog een GoTer  :Razz:  Ik ben LinuxUser  :Wink: 

Ik gooi er water in :oops

----------

## voidzero

met een goudvis?  :Razz: 

----------

## Andréas

 *vocis wrote:*   

> met een goudvis? 

 

Hoe wist je dat  :Confused:   :Wink: 

ik weet niet wat ik er in zal gooien. ik denk dat ik dat pas bekijk als ik wat wil drinken en waar ik dan zin in heb  :Wink: 

----------

## garo

Indien ik hem zou kopen zou ik er koffie in doen, maar ik heb hier al meer als genoeg tassen

----------

## aequitas

drinkt nou niemand hier jolt?

----------

## biroed

Ik weet niet wat jolt is, maar voor 22 dollar koop ik wel 2 kratjes bier en chips, lekker voor mijn toetsenbord...........  :Razz: 

----------

## aequitas

je weet niet wat jolt is

schaam je

voor degene die het ook niet weten

jolt is de brandstof van elke tweaker

koffie maal 3 in een blikje

hackerscola

en lekker ook nog eens

allen je kun eht niet in nederland krijgen  :Sad: 

maar het blijft lekker

----------

## biroed

oke   :Embarassed:  bedankt voor de les, ga maar eens vaker op gathering.tweakers.net kijken  :Wink: 

----------

## voidzero

 *aequitas wrote:*   

> je weet niet wat jolt is
> 
> schaam je
> 
> voor degene die het ook niet weten
> ...

 

Je kunt het wel in Nederland krijgen, het is minder lekker dan coca cola en er zit een caffeinesmaak aan!   :Confused: 

Op outerbrains hadden we het. Je gaat er idd wat meer van rechtop zitten..

----------

## aequitas

idd coca cola is het lekkerst. Maar van jolt gaan je ogen tenminste strak staan zodat je tot 's ochtend door kunt gaan met ut en quake. en ik zie dat mezelf nog niet doen met alleen cola op.

----------

## Matje

Ik weet dat het een oude post is die ik naar boven haal maar wou toch even zeggen dat ik JOLT nog te slecht vind om aan een ezel zijn oor in te gieten. Dit gezegd zijnde mag deze topic weer naar beneden zakken  :Smile: 

----------

## SeJo

ik ga dat ding kopen, 

en jolt? 

ik ben belg en drink dus enkel bier(nou de laatste jaren zeur ik met Whiskey  :Very Happy: )... zelfde uit de cup... 

kopen die boel!

----------

## theBlackDragon

'k zou wel willen maar 'k ben maar nen armen student  :Sad: 

en 22euro is een beetje een zware aanslag op mijn financiale toestand

----------

## heijs

Inderdaad, ik vind hem ook best wel duur...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## itkovian

Pfft, behalve het logo is het ding  gewoon oerlelijk.

----------

